
PewDiePie signs exclusive live-streaming deal with YouTube - joeyespo
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52540437
======
haunter
Too big to fail. I mean any other smaller streamer would have long been
permabanned for all the nazi and misogynistic stuffs he did

~~~
correct_horse
Banned, or not recommended by the algorithm?

------
solarhoma
That’s too bad. He could have used this opportunity to promote a platform
different then youtube. I believe most of his videos include how much he
dislikes YouTube. So, there must have been quite a financial incentive to
stick with YouTube. Or, he worried about losing his fan base.

~~~
volak
A deal like this would likely be worth half a million at least. Perhaps even a
couple billion.

~~~
DonHopkins
That escalated quickly!

I'm working on my second billion!!!

(I gave up on my first.)

~~~
wincy
Always have to give a low enough lower bound and high enough upper bound that
your estimates are correct!

------
kevin_thibedeau
I love how we're slowly bringing _The Fifth Element_ into reality.

~~~
motoboi
please explain.

------
falcolas
It's amusing that YouTube will go so far to keep him, considering that
PewDiePie's early videos are filled with misogyny and hatred, and he was
almost single-handedly responsible for the adpocalypse three years ago.

Profits, at any cost.

~~~
LockAndLol
Adpocalypse? Nazis? Misogyny? Are these actually founded accusations or are
they like the same ones that were hurled against Joe Rogan when he said he
supported Bernie?

~~~
solarhoma
None of that is real. But it seems posters want to parrot what cnn told them
without doing any research themselves.

~~~
falcolas
Feel free to go out and look at his video backlog, or look the well researched
and documented Wall Street Journal article from 2017 and form your own views.

